
Show HN: SatoshiVPN – Create a private VPN server, no user registration required - satoshivpn
https://satoshivpn.com/
======
nicolasdorier
Please can you contact me via twitter DM? I am the main developer of BTCPay
Server.

We are looking for a way for people to easily setup BTCPay Server at home
while having a fixed public IP.

I wanted to use SSH reverse tunneling, but this is not easy to setup, and most
VPS can't focus on such specific service.

Your price range would be awesome for our users.

------
bernatfp
I like the concept. Have you considered supporting payments in faster,
transactionally cheaper cryptocurrencies?

~~~
satoshivpn
Thank you! I did consider other cryptocurrencies but ended up sticking with
Bitcoin to keep things simple.

Which particular cryptocurrency would you recommend for faster and cheaper
transactions?

~~~
bernatfp
Probably Ethereum or a stablecoin on top of the Ethereum blockchain. This
would also open the door to supporting in-page transactions with Metamask,
which might make a smoother experience.

~~~
satoshivpn
I did not know about Metamask. Thank you for the suggestion!

